#juju-gui 2013-12-23
<rick_h__> join #ubuntu-us-mi
<rick_h__> so much duct tpe holding this CI stuff together wow
<gary_poster> was true for old one too
<gary_poster> I think more
<gary_poster> or at least the duct tape had weaker adhesive :-P
<rick_h__> yea, it's the kind of thing that once you get all the moving parts in your head and understand it it makes some sense
<rick_h__> but man it takes so long to understand all the parts talkig to each other
<gary_poster> yeah
<rick_h__> and nudge them all in the right ways
<bac> hey gary_poster have you heard anything about being required to fill out a new NC-4 witholding form?
<gary_poster> bac, no, nothing
<bac> gary_poster: i've read some stuff that says it is required due to the way they have changed income taxes in NC.
<gary_poster> right reading http://www.dornc.com/press/2013/nc4requirement.html
<bac> i've also heard if you don't fill it out they put you down for 0 exemptions, which is what almost everyone gets anyway
<gary_poster> bac "effective for taxable years beginning on or after January 1, 2014"
<bac> gary_poster: eh, i guess i'll ask after the new year if i remember
<gary_poster> bac I will contact Blythe about this and cc you.
<bac> oh, even better
<gary_poster> bac it looks like if they have it set up before our first 2014 paycheck it will be ok.  who knows if I am right though
<bac> or what?  they send art pope to london with a tire iron?
<gary_poster> bac, we don't get any exemptions.  yeah, which is what it seems we get anyway
<bac> so it seems to be a wash.  required to do it but it you don't the default is right.
<gary_poster> yeah 
<rick_h__> jujugui heads up, due to ice and crap (I'm guessing) my net's dropped a couple of times this morning. 
<rick_h__> so if I go afk, I'll wait to get back or hit up mifi or something
<bac> rick_h__: i've got the drop out too but do to periodic, heavy rains.
<rick_h__> bac: we had the ice of doom day yesterday. Pretty, but dangerous times out and about. Power stayed up for us, but network's been much more flaky than usual :/
<bac> rick_h__: i used to like the heavy snow and ice storms we got in NC once every 3-4 years.  i would volunteer to do doctor transport for the hospital, which was my license to get out and play while pretending a higher calling.
<rick_h__> hah
<bac> my '90 ranger rover and i were unstoppable.
<rick_h__> yea, I got to test out the new blizzaks on the touareg. Drove the wife to work/back and had our first of the 4 christmases
<rick_h__> so saw some crazy sights for sure
<rick_h__> telephone pols hanging via the wiring without any attachment to the ground are a bit spooky :)
<rick_h__> poles
<hatch> morning all
<rick_h__> party party
<gary_poster> hey :-)
<hatch> so I havent had enough time to write the tests for my branch so I was wondering if anyone wanted to do those for me?
<hatch> I can try and find the time over the next couple days but I'm pretty busy
<gary_poster> heh, sure hatch send it over, I'll try to do it or see if Makyo can do it.
<rick_h__> ouch, test handoff? :P
<hatch> awesome thanks https://github.com/hatched/juju-gui/tree/relation-unit-errors
<hatch> it's been rebased and is working
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> rick_h__, think of it as prototype handoff :-)
<hatch> it's actually pretty cool
<rick_h__> gary_poster: ah, ok. I guess that sounds better. 
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> if noone else can get to it just let me know and I'll find the time 
<gary_poster> hatch, no, go have a vacation.  shoo. :-)
<hatch> haha - I watched/read some stuff on React while being dragged around shopping - it's actually pretty cool :P
<gary_poster> heh cool
<rick_h__> ruh roh
<hatch> haha
<gary_poster> :-)
 * rick_h__ resistst the url to create an ENV var for a timeout that's 5hrs long called IEDAMMIT and force all timeouts in the system to pull from it. 
<hatch> For the tests, I figure the best way is to copy the createinspector code form the inspector-overview tests 
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 10
<gary_poster> i.e., rick_h__ and Makyo :-)
<Makyo> \o/
<rick_h__> woot
<gary_poster> heh
 * gary_poster likes IEDAMMIT
<bac> huh
<gary_poster> bac you are not working, right?
<bac> i am
<rick_h__> bac: is here today and tomorrow
<bac> i am what i am
<gary_poster> oh! /me sucks
<rick_h__> if I recall
<gary_poster> then bac too :-)
<rick_h__> gary_poster: and don't forget we'll also need IEDAMMITms :)
<bac> gah
<bac> well, ok
<rick_h__> for the milliseconds
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 1
<rick_h__> OMG it worked! follow up card...make the output usuable because it it fails talk about needle in a haystack. http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui/167/consoleText
<gary_poster> awesome rick_h__ ! :-)
<rick_h__> 20min duration, right at 2x 
<gary_poster> or 20x, depending on what integration stage you compare it to ;-)
<rick_h__> hah, yea...remember the gold ole 2min days?
<rick_h__> jujugui review please of the updates to get the unit tests in a browser working. Reviewer comments added. https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/40
 * gary_poster taking lunch now.  will take it if noone else has
<rick_h__> note that it's actually the two cards, getting it working and then the port is configurable as well
<gary_poster> when I return
<rick_h__> thanks gary_poster have a good lunch
 * rick_h__ will grab grub as well. 
<rick_h__> Makyo: failure is my fault, updating now
<rick_h__> I'll retrigger
<Makyo> rick_h__, d'oh, didn't notice.  Thanks.
<rick_h__> Makyo: just noticed via email. Sorry, prepping for my branch that changes the port it runs saucelabs CI on
<rick_h__> but obviously not landed yet 
<Makyo> Oh, I was still sitting on the thread in gmail, didn't see the '4 new messages' notification.
<gary_poster> rick_h__, do you need QA or is this a "if it passes in CI then that was the QA!" branch?
<rick_h__> gary_poster: tests pass, if you want to verify the instruction commands work for you that's bonus qa
<rick_h__> but I'll update that some more based on your comments 
<rick_h__> gary_poster: so yea, tests pass, jenkins shows it working so that's QA
<gary_poster> rick_h__, I'll take that. ;-)
<gary_poster> rick_h__, :+1: with comments. Thank you
<hatch> good react vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxVg_s8xAms
<Makyo> Running into a few problems poking at getting vagrant up for mac dev.  First of all, do we still need ppa:gophers/go?  Not using lbox anymore.  Secondly, where does python-selenium live?  I get a dependency error.
<rick_h__> Makyo: it's installed into a virtualenv and the Make commands use that
<rick_h__> Makyo: so the system dep should no longer be required
<rick_h__> Makyo: I think hatch had some of that in his docs update, but we kept going over the debate on the npm stuff
<Makyo> rick_h__, python-selenium?
<rick_h__> Makyo: yes
<rick_h__> Makyo: and hatch's branch also removed the go dep
<Makyo> Aha!  Okay.
<rick_h__> though at some point we'll have Go env functional tests and it might come back
<Makyo> Will remove those from the provision script, then.
<hatch> Makyo yeah see my docs PR
<Makyo> hatch, cool, thanks.
<Makyo> That's what I get for just blithely running commands :D
<hatch> haha it happens
<hatch> I never thought of setting up vagrant though
<hatch> that's pretty smart
<hatch> :)
<Makyo> I figured that'd be a good way to get around my VM issues, and also share the results.
<Makyo> Just add a Vagrantfile and a provision script.
<hatch> yeah I'd be interested in that for sure
<hatch> I love this MBP though, running Ubuntu, OSX, and Win 8 all at once haha
<Makyo> Hah, yeesh
<hatch> unfortunately that's probably going to mean that I will have to QA everyones windows 8 stuff :P
<Makyo> Yep! Thanks in advance :D
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I haven't figured out how to get windows to capture the proper keybindings but I did find an application that can remap the osx keys
<hatch> I have to say though.....apt basically blows every other pkg manager out of the water
<Makyo> Yeeep.
<rick_h__> jujugui landed the test runs. There's still an issue that prevents both a test of a pull request and a landing job from running at the same time. It'll be my first card after the holiday. Everyone have a good time. I'm going to run. 
<Makyo> Have a good one :)
<gary_poster> bye rick_h__ !  happy holiday, new year, etc!
<Makyo> jujugui small PR for vagrant; not urgent, can wait.
<Makyo> Uh...
<Makyo> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/41
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> cool thanks for figuring that out
<bac> Makyo: i'll look in a bit
<Makyo> Figured I should probably be able to use my laptop in London.  On to quickstart!
<hatch> lol
<bac> Makyo: i'm not sure what i've done wrong, but i'm logged into github but i cannot add comments to your PR diff
<Makyo> bac, wonder if we need to wait for the okay to merge?
<Makyo> No, I can.  Hmm..
<bac> Makyo: i lost my connection. please reply again, if you had.
<Makyo> bac, I got a comment in there, was wondering if it was waiting for the okay from CI.
<gary_poster> bac, Makyo fwiw tests just passed. Are you getting these IRC messages bac?
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> thinking no
<gary_poster> Makyo, I'm wondering if bac fell off the end of the world, and if I should do the review
<gary_poster> wdyt?
<gary_poster> it seemed like he had made progress
<Makyo> gary_poster, up to you, I guess.  It's mostly just a QA plus an "are the docs okay" check.
<gary_poster> yeah, Makyo.  I am doing stuff, and he is around tomorrow. <shrug> If you don't request it, I'm not doing it :-)
<Makyo> No worries, then!
<gary_poster> cool
<Makyo> Like I said, it's light, and won't conflict with anything, so I'm not worried about it
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> night all.  have a great holiday!  Makyo, I'm afraid I leave you with hatch's https://github.com/hatched/juju-gui/tree/relation-unit-errors
<Makyo> >:/
<Makyo> Okay :)
#juju-gui 2013-12-24
<bac> Makyo: ping
<bac> hi Makyo
<bac> Makyo: i tried QA on your branch but i get a failure http://paste.ubuntu.com/6629590/  -- have you seen this before?
<bac> Makyo: i discovered i had a super-old version of virtual box installed.  perhaps your doc should mention the version supported.
<Makyo> bac, Yes, sorry.  I'll include that.
<bac> Makyo: when i tried to bring up the vagrant box a second time i got warnings about version mismatch between VirtualBox and "Guest Additions".  The latter recommends VirtualBox 4.2.10.
<bac> Makyo: and directory sharing is now broken.
<Makyo> bac, hmm. The box I selected doesn't have guest additions installed; can you vagrant destroy && vagrant up?
<bac> sure
<Makyo> The directory sharing is totally broken in saucy/trusty, thus raring.  It will be broken if network ever failed.
<bac> Makyo: oh, cool, i don't have to download the base box again.  i thought 'destroy' might wipe it out.
<bac> Makyo: yeah, i got this again http://paste.ubuntu.com/6629846/
<Makyo> bac, yeah, it clones the base image. when bringing a box up,
<bac> still coming up so i don't know if shared directories are there.  i suspect no.
<Makyo> Yeah, hm.
<Makyo> What os is the host?
<bac> Makyo: i think i was just wrong.  i was expecting the src to be in /home/vagrant but it is in /vagrant
<Makyo> bac, Oh, yeah, sorry, should include that, too.
<bac> Makyo: you may have and i just forgot second time around
<bac> Makyo: but 'make test-debug' fails badly
<Makyo> bac, Oh yeah, hmm.  Maybe I need firefox.  Needed that for my previous vm.
<bac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6629896/
<Makyo> Sure enough.  sudo apt-get install firefox will fix it.  Will add that to the provisioning script.
<bac> Makyo: i'm going to get lunch right now.  can continue working with you on it afterwards.
<Makyo> bac, sure, np
<hatch> Ahoy!
<bac> hey Makyo i'm taking off
<bac> hope you have a nice holiday
<Makyo> You too!
